# Giant Hogweed



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-1566_2403_34669---,00.html

I have never seen this plant. Posting because I just read an article about a young guy getting some very nasty burns after cutting some down.

L & O


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

L&O,

If it's the same incident, it occurred about 20 miles from where Mary Ann and I live - down in Fredericksburg, VA. The young man was working for a landscaping outfit, making some extra cash in preparation for attending his first year at Virginia Tech.

He spent 3 days in the burn unit and has to undergo debridement daily to aid the healing process.

That's one nasty plant.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the I.D L&O 
I'm thinking these plants that I seen in McKinley mi. along the Ausable river that I took a few pics of maybe the same plant, it was the first time seeing this type plant and took pics to I.D but never got around to it yet. They were huge and looked like some type of ornamental plant. I usually touch, crumble, smell, etc..with alot of the odd plants I run across out in the wild, not such a good idea I'm thinking lol. Interesting plant to say the least.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Gamechanger said:


> L&O,
> 
> If it's the same incident, it occurred about 20 miles from where Mary Ann and I live - down in Fredericksburg, VA. .......


Yes, that was the location.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

jeffm said:


> ......
> I'm thinking these plants that I seen in McKinley mi. along the Ausable river that I took a few pics of maybe the same plant, .
> ......


For anyone who may not have noticed, at the bottom of the link is an email address to send info and photos for positive ID. I am thinking that a few years ago that the DNR wanted to know about locations where any are found and to advise the proper chemicals to kill the plant.

L & O


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> For anyone who may not have noticed, at the bottom of the link is an email address to send info and photos for positive ID. I am thinking that a few years ago that the DNR wanted to know about locations where any are found and to advise the proper chemicals to kill the plant.
> 
> L & O


Thanks for the info I missed that somehow.

These are 10 yards from the parking lot that 1000's of people use every summer..tubing, kayaking, fishing etc..just south of bridge and 25 yds.from road. maybe nothing I dunno...but will do the right thing and report with pics and locale to see if they are Hogweed or not, thanks.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

There is a similar but smaller plant called, I think, garlic mustard. I ended up with that out at camp after an A-hole brother-in-law hauled his yard trash out there instead of to the municipal compost site.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I just sent 3 pics they prefer 4 with certain features and such but that's all I had taken. I researched a little and it may be a look alike that is called Cow Parsnip.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Didn't they find some in Calhoun county a couple years ago?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

That cow parsnip maybe what I have.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Tilden Hunter said:


> That cow parsnip maybe what I have.


Giant hogweed, cow parsnip,wild parsnip, and Queen Anne’s lace are all in the carrot family and all of them will cause a reaction if one gets sap from them on bare skin and area is exposed to sunlight. Giant hogweed and wild parsnip cause the more serious burns but the others will cause an uncomfortable mess as well.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-1566_2403_34669---,00.html
> 
> I have never seen this plant. Posting because I just read an article about a young guy getting some very nasty burns after cutting some down.
> 
> L & O


Here is one of a few M-S threads about giant hogweed.

*Giant Hogweed*


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jeffm said:


> Thanks for the I.D L&O
> I'm thinking these plants that I seen in McKinley mi. along the Ausable river that I took a few pics of maybe the same plant, it was the first time seeing this type plant and took pics to I.D but never got around to it yet. They were huge and looked like some type of ornamental plant. I usually touch, crumble, smell, etc..with alot of the odd plants I run across out in the wild, not such a good idea I'm thinking lol. Interesting plant to say the least.
> View attachment 321395


I found one that looks like that growing by my pole barn today. I plan on wearing gloves and cut it and throw it in the wood furnace tomorrow


----------

